# Of all things, Cornstarch saved the day!



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I was sick, just sick over Lucia's lush, long ears - a matted up mess in spots (down to the skin), due to Poodle spit from chewing. Maddy just loves to nibble Lucia (who grooms Maddy and Beau's faces all the time!), but with coat change, it doesn't take much - or long - to have a matted mess! And this literally happened overnight, I kid you not. 

I remembered a post here a while back, in which someone asked if cornstarch would work for ear powder, but, of course not, as it's so slippery. That popped into my head, so I ran to the cupboard. 

I couldn't BELIEVE it! Those gawdawful mats came right out - effortlessly! I had to take one of my hairbrushes to gently brush out all the cornstarch (had visions of a real mess in the morning with the wet dew on the grass)! 

I'll have to give her a good bath, but hey, at least her ears didn't have to be shaved!


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

That's great. I remember when we had our Maltese years ago the breeder told us to use cornstarch for mats but I'd forgotten all about it until I reas your post.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Its a nice little secret that does help! Its great to use on greasy kitties before baths too..absorbs the oils right up. I always keep a box at the shop. Glad to hear it saved the day and you didn't have to shave her ears!  My boy is growing his out from German trim...and boy does it take FOREVER! lol


----------



## Great Big Puppy (Dec 16, 2008)

Poodleholic, 

So glad that you posted this. Cash will be going through coat change before I know it and I'll keep this in mind! 

My schedule wants to clip him down, but my heart wants to keep him in coat! 

Thanks!


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Perhaps I could have used it last year with Tux, a Golden. we now have Raven, an 8 week old Lab. 

Wonder how it would work on matted elbows? I think my Grandlab, Zephyr has them. He will be here Thanksgiving.


----------

